# Need a Sig



## sjones900 (Aug 1, 2008)

I have no experience in Photoshop so can someone make a sig of hollow Ichigo bankai for me please.


----------



## strata8 (Aug 8, 2008)

Not that good because I just edited a sig I'd already made:






or


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 8, 2008)

quick photoshopping 
took me 5mins


----------



## sjones900 (Aug 12, 2008)

Wow thank you both, its kind of hard to choose between the two hmm...... but for awhile I would never get a response thanks again.


----------



## psycoblaster (Aug 12, 2008)

think i'm a bit late 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 well here is mine





or


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 12, 2008)

nice font dude


----------



## sjones900 (Aug 12, 2008)

it was so hard to decide because the all had something I liked so I've been reading tutorials on how to use gimp and so I mad my own sig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here it is





what do you think?

Edit:

Updated Sig


----------



## dice (Aug 12, 2008)

If I'm honest it's TOO bland for my liking (the background) BUT it is good for an early attempt

If I were you I'd use one of the other ppl's sigs for now whilst you're learning (unless you want to use your own created stuff of course)


----------



## sjones900 (Aug 12, 2008)

I was kind of looking for something dark in the first place, I like all of them its just none of them didn't quite hit it right on the dot. Not even the one I have now does justice to what I want i'm still working on it to make it the way i want it, that's what motivated me to make my own.


----------



## psycoblaster (Aug 13, 2008)

you should put a 1px border around your sig. Makes it look a lot better.


----------



## sjones900 (Aug 14, 2008)

I tried but its not even noticible


----------



## strata8 (Aug 14, 2008)

It _does_ look better:


----------



## sjones900 (Aug 15, 2008)

oops no wonder I put the 1px border right on the edge lol sorry it does look better I'll update my sig when I get the chance.

Edit: Woah Strata8 your avatar......that looks awesome seriously I hope I can do that one day


----------

